# New iPad Extended Warranty



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Good Morning, iPad users!  Just purchased my first iPad Friday when they were released.  I did NOT buy the extended warranty at the time, but now I am wondering if it is a good investment?  Having asked the question, I should mention that I have never damaged my iPod, laptop, or Kindle, and all are past their warranty period.  No little ones around, so based on this, what are your thoughts?  For those of you who have had iPads for some time, how likely is it that the extended warranty is needed?  And, if you feel the extended warranty is a necessity, which do you feel is best....the Apple extended warranty or Square Trade?
Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.  BTW, the new iPad is fantastic!  So glad I finally decided to purchase one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't get one for my iPad. With one exception, I never get extended warranties. They end up costing more than they save in the long run.

I did get one for my MacBook. Apple called up a month or so after I bought it and offered Applecare for half price, so in a weak moment I got it. In the last four years at no cost to me, I have replaced the hard drive, the Superdrive and the battery, all of which together would have cost something like triple the Applecare cost.

If you analyze extended warranties, they rarely make economic sense to the average buyer. After all, the company selling the warranty has to make a profit, which means that they need to have more income than they pay out for the warranties. Therefore, on the average you'll pay out more than it would cost you to cover the expenses yourself.

Mike


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I called the other night and purchased the AppleCare+ for my new iPad.  I just feel better having it and the fact that it covers up to 2 incidents of accidental damage really made me decide to get it.  It's worth the piece of mind to me.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Now that they've standardized their repair pricing (larger capacity/3G models used to cost more), I see even less of a reason to buy an extended warranty.  You're basically paying 1/3 of the repair price up front, in hopes that you'll break it and the total repair cost will only be 50% of the standard rate.  So unless you break your devices more frequently than once every two purchases, it's a guaranteed money loser.  If you're not extraordinarily clumsy, skip the coverage and take the risk that it'll cost you $299 to replace your device.  You pay $150 more if you do break it (vs. under AppleCare+), but save $100 if you don't.

Between 3 iPads, a Xoom, 3 Kindles, a Fire, and 6 iPhones (I still have all of these except 3 of the iPhones, and all but the K1 and Xoom see daily use), I've had exactly one incident.  My wife washed my iPhone 4, and between being honest about what happened and some goof ups at the store, it wound up getting replaced for free.  But even if I had paid the $199 non-warranty replacement cost for an iPhone, I'd still be way ahead of the $1400 I would have spent on warranties at $100/crack.  And yes, I have a rambunctious 4-year old who loves to play with my gadgets, so it's not like they're locked in glass cases at all times (though all of them are in a protective case of some sort).


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Repair costs are coming down, and are a easier to find. If you've never used one with your other devices, I doubt you'd benefit from this one, either. I did buy, but I never used the one I bought for my original iPad (although my husband did use his). I have three kids using my device both in and out of the house, though, and the warranty gives me peace of mind.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your very helpful answers.  You have all given me a lot to think about.  I really appreciate the advice given by all of you!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know....it seems like 20-30% of the original cost as insurance. It seems high to me


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

dmetzcher said:


> If you're referring to the iPhone, the price you've quoted is for the 32GB model with a full carrier discount. The cost to replace an iPhone is the not the same as the purchase price with a carrier discount (it's up to $450 more). If you have the 64GB iPhone 4S, you're looking at $849 to replace it unless you are eligible for, at least, a partial discount. AT&T, for example, has two discount tiers, with the highest being the full discount that Apple advertises, which is given each year when a new iPhone is released (assuming you purchased one a year or more earlier), which would be $299 for the 32GB model (a $450 discount).
> 
> I just checked my own eligibility, and the result was as follows.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you're flat-out wrong. You're quoting the prices to purchase an iPhone from a carrier. Apple will replace an iPhone 4S for $199, or any other iPhone for $149, as long as all the pieces are present. The carriers have NOTHING to do with it.



Apple said:


> My iPhone is not eligible for warranty service. What are my service options?
> 
> Apple offers two service options for iPhones that are not eligible for warranty service.
> 
> ...





dmetzcher said:


> This is unlikely to happen now and a free one-time replacement for accidental damage should not be relied upon, as the AppleCare+ protection, which was introduced with the iPhone 4S, is meant to end the unwritten policy of replacing damaged devices for free. Apple is now offering a low-cost plan that covers accidental damage (which was never covered under the old AppleCare) and it's up to the customer to purchase it and guard against accidents. It's also meant to standardize things, rather than leaving a free replacement up to an Apple store employee (which can mean that two customers may have different experiences).


I admitted in my post that it shouldn't be counted on. This is why I stipulated--assuming I didn't get the repair for free--that $199 is still a hell of a lot less than $1400. In fact, if one were to buy a new iPhone 4 today, the cost to replace it should it be damaged is the exact same $149 whether one has AppleCare+ or not. So you're not ahead even one penny by having the coverage either way, but you're behind by $99 if you don't break it.



dmetzcher said:


> Warranties aren't for everyone, and I almost never buy them myself, but the peace of mind that comes with AppleCare+ is enough to justify its relatively low cost (for me, at least).


We'll have to agree to disagree on that one.  I'm fairly certain I'm not going to break EVERY SINGLE iPad I own, so even if I do break one here or there, $299 once is a lot cheaper than $99 every time, plus $50 once. Since I'm on my third iPad, I've paid 0 for no coverage, vs. $297 for AC+, assuming it was available the whole time. Should I hit my new iPad with a hammer tomorrow, those figures change to $299 vs. $347. Were I to break every other one, AC+ would have me ahead by a whopping $51 It's reasonable, IMO, to risk $51 to save $198.


----------



## dmetzcher (Aug 28, 2011)

geko29 said:


> Sorry, but you're flat-out wrong. You're quoting the prices to purchase an iPhone from a carrier. Apple will replace an iPhone 4S for $199, or any other iPhone for $149, as long as all the pieces are present. The carriers have NOTHING to do with it.


Yes, it appears that I am wrong. Well, this certainly stings a little. 

The way it has always been explained to me (by people at Apple), damage caused by the customer required the purchase of a new iPhone at the retail price (the prices I've been quoting from Apple's Web site). Exceptions to this were certain types of damage (for example, a broken screen) that could be repaired, and would require a charge by Apple to repair (not replace). I asked about this today (to confirm what I'd always been told was true), and was told that this was no longer the case. So, it appears that I was wrong here.

The out-of-warranty (no AppleCare+) policy that you quoted is correct, of course, and, basically, if you damage your iPhone 4S, it will be replaced for $199, as long as it's still within the standard 1-year warranty period. Note that the out-of-warranty policy you quoted does say that, "Certain damage is *ineligible* for out-of-warranty service, including *catastrophic damage, such as the device separating into multiple pieces*, and inoperability caused by unauthorized modifications." From what I now understand, this means that the device has to be in one piece in order to be covered by the out-of-warranty replacement fee of $199. If it breaks in half, for example, the out-of-warranty coverage does not apply. (That's still a great deal for out-of-warranty coverage and I can't name another company that does anything like that for their customers -- I'm still shocked.) The iPad's warranty coverage page has similar language.

From what I also understand from reading Apple's page on the iPad warranty support, the out-of-warranty (no AppleCare+) cost to replace the new iPad is a flat fee as well, and it will run you $299. So... now I'm not sure if I'm going to buy the AppleCare+ for the iPad 3/"New iPad".

I've deleted my previous comments (geko29 has quoted me enough to prove that I was wrong), because they are incorrect and a waste of time for anyone to bother reading through in order to get to the correct information. Sorry for the misinformation, everyone. I'm quite embarrassed.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

No need to be embarrassed; we all make mistakes.  It just takes a lot of courage to admit it.    I'll admit I know nothing about Apple's warranties either on the new iPad or phones, so I was reading both sides with interest.  Thanks for letting us know that you have checked on this.  Now, we know where Apple stands on the policy.  Appreciate all the info from everyone.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't feel bad it's actually fairly confusing and I am glad you guys went through all the confusing paperwork


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't feel bad it's actually fairly confusing and I am glad you guys went through all the confusing paperwork


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Good Morning, iPad users! Just purchased my first iPad Friday when they were released. I did NOT buy the extended warranty at the time, but now I am wondering if it is a good investment? Having asked the question, I should mention that I have never damaged my iPod, laptop, or Kindle, and all are past their warranty period. No little ones around, so based on this, what are your thoughts? For those of you who have had iPads for some time, how likely is it that the extended warranty is needed? And, if you feel the extended warranty is a necessity, which do you feel is best....the Apple extended warranty or Square Trade?
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this. BTW, the new iPad is fantastic! So glad I finally decided to purchase one.


I just purchased my new ipad a few days ago too. Same boat as you. Never damaged my devices, have gran kids though. Wondering bout the warranty too. I didn't buy apple care+ either.

Carol


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

geko29 said:


> Now that they've standardized their repair pricing (larger capacity/3G models used to cost more), I see even less of a reason to buy an extended warranty. You're basically paying 1/3 of the repair price up front, in hopes that you'll break it and the total repair cost will only be 50% of the standard rate. So unless you break your devices more frequently than once every two purchases, it's a guaranteed money loser. If you're not extraordinarily clumsy, skip the coverage and take the risk that it'll cost you $299 to replace your device. You pay $150 more if you do break it (vs. under AppleCare+), but save $100 if you don't.
> 
> Between 3 iPads, a Xoom, 3 Kindles, a Fire, and 6 iPhones (I still have all of these except 3 of the iPhones, and all but the K1 and Xoom see daily use), I've had exactly one incident. My wife washed my iPhone 4, and between being honest about what happened and some goof ups at the store, it wound up getting replaced for free. But even if I had paid the $199 non-warranty replacement cost for an iPhone, I'd still be way ahead of the $1400 I would have spent on warranties at $100/crack. And yes, I have a rambunctious 4-year old who loves to play with my gadgets, so it's not like they're locked in glass cases at all times (though all of them are in a protective case of some sort).


Does the $299 price only apply after the regular one year warranty? Or say if something happened 3 months into your purchase would they still replace it for $299?

Carol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My IPad cost way more than $199 and I doubt that a non-warrenty replacement would come to that amount. I made the decision to get the warranty because I know that with two dogs and a new born there is a very real possibility that something bad is going to happen to my IPad, more than likely more than once. 

This is the first time in ages that I bought the extended warranty. I felt it worked for me in this case. A portable device, being used when sleep deprived, with two young dogs, and a spitting up baby just makes me worry a bit too much. The replacement for the first time would cost $150, counting the cost of the warranty. The second would be $50.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> My IPad cost way more than $199 and I doubt that a non-warrenty replacement would come to that amount. I made the decision to get the warranty because I know that with two dogs and a new born there is a very real possibility that something bad is going to happen to my IPad, more than likely more than once.
> 
> This is the first time in ages that I bought the extended warranty. I felt it worked for me in this case. A portable device, being used when sleep deprived, with two young dogs, and a spitting up baby just makes me worry a bit too much. The replacement for the first time would cost $150, counting the cost of the warranty. The second would be $50.


Given your situation, I think you made a wise choice. .

Carol


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

As the original first year warranty was coming to an end, Apple offered me the extended warranty for $80. Since it covered battery replacement if the battery will not charge more than 50%, I went for it. Battery replacement costs more than $80. However, it is only worth it if you have an Apple store nearby and can take your iPad in to them, otherwise you have to pay shipping too. I did this just for peace of mind as I use it every single day and it is the original model.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an Apple store within 2 miles of my house so I am good there. I find I am using it every day and running through the battery in two days. One day if it is a weekend.

Hey, it is not hot and humid and I am 35 weeks pregnant. Hanging outside and being massivly active is just not in the cards. Sitting on the couoch playing Ticket to Ride works quite nicely.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

sadievan said:


> Does the $299 price only apply after the regular one year warranty? Or say if something happened 3 months into your purchase would they still replace it for $299?


It applies indefinitely, from the date of purchase. If you bought an iPad today for $829, and dropped it on a rock tomorrow shattering the screen, they'd replace it for $299. It'd be an expensive week, but there's no limit to the $299 repair other than you have to physically possess the entire device.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

geko29 said:


> It applies indefinitely, from the date of purchase. If you bought an iPad today for $829, and dropped it on a rock tomorrow shattering the screen, they'd replace it for $299. It'd be an expensive week, but there's no limit to the $299 repair other than you have to physically possess the entire device.


Thanks. That's good to know.

Carol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And still $200 for two replacements is less than $600 for 2 replacements. Heck, $150 is less then $299 for one replacement. 

I am not a big fan of extended warrenties, this is the first one I have got in ages. It does not make sense for everyone, they probably make sense for less then 10% of the population (guessing on a number). If you are normally good with your devices I would not get the warrenty and would risk it knowing that the replacement cost is not unreasonable. If you can think of easy ways that the device might break in your normal use, I would say go with the warrenty. You save $150 with the first replacement alone.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I never get warranties.  The way I look at it is that if I got warranties for all my gadgets, appliances etc. what I pay out on them would exceed the cost of replacing the few things that break while I still use them.

For something like an iPad, iPhone etc. they may make sense for some people if they have small kids using them, or take them everywhere and are clumsy types etc.  I've had pretty good luck with gadgets thus far *knocks on wood*, and don't have kids so I skipped warranties on my iPad 2 and iPhone 4s.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup, which is why I rarely get warrenties. With a kid entering the picture and two dogs, I decided this time I would. I wouldn't bother with something like a Kindle because Amazon is good about replacing them and they are relativly cheap. A $900 device made me think a bit differently.

If there was not a baby on the way, I would not have gotten the warrenty.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> And still $200 for two replacements is less than $600 for 2 replacements. Heck, $150 is less then $299 for one replacement.


However, this logic only holds if you're extremely confident that you will break your device 1-2 times in the first 24 months. In your situation, this may be true, possibly making it a worthwhile insurance policy. Time will tell. 

The flipside is that $0 is less than $300 for zero replacements. I'm on my 3rd iPad, and though the second has some minor corner damage from being dropped, have never needed a replacement, despite carrying it with me everywhere I go and getting the first when I had a 1-year-old. I also manage an IT department at a medium-sized business, and have issued about 50 iPads over the past 3 years (obviously to all different types of people), and have yet to need to replace any of them, for any reason. That's $5k I've saved by skipping the warranty.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed. Hopefully I will regret buying it and will learn my lesson.


----------

